# BBQ Ribs



## Uncle Bob (Jul 8, 2009)

*BBQ RIBS*​ 


  Remove the membrane from the bone side of the ribs. Trim as needed. Wash with vinegar. Slather on a thin coat of mustard... Liberally apply rub to both sides of ribs....Refrigerate for several hours or overnight....Fire up your cooker, and stabilize the temperature around 225*....Remove the ribs from the refrigerator, and sprinkle on more rub...Take them to the cooker and slowly BBQ until the meat pulls back on the bone... around 5-7 hours for Spares and St Louis Cut, less for Loin back, aka baby backs. After the half way point of cooking (2 1/2-3 1/2 hours) baste the ribs every 30 minutes or so with a mixture of Chicken Stock, some bacon fat, several shots of Worcestershire Sauce, and a couple of tablespoons of your rub. Flavor the ribs with your favorite flavoring wood during the first half of cooking. I like mostly oak with hickory. When they are done remove from the fire and let them rest for 10-15 minutes. Slice into serving pieces and serve with your favorite sauce and sides.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm drooling, Bob.  Looks fantastic!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Andy...They were a hit!!


----------



## JohnL (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice looking rig there Uncle Bob. Did you build it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 10, 2009)

The pit was built by David Klose ---- BBQ Pits By Klose...Houston Texas!


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 13, 2009)

WOW...very good job!! looks yummy.. Oh you made me very hungry ><"


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 27, 2009)

*Looks delicious Uncle Bob!*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Lifesaver --- Labor Day is just around the corner too --- I'm thinking ribs!!!


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 5, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Thanks Lifesaver --- Labor Day is just around the corner too --- I'm thinking ribs!!!



Good thought.... mine are on the grill as we speak....  St.Louis style racks.  The breeze is carrying the smoke throughout the house.  Not a favorite thing for my wife, but I think it's a fabulous room scent.... 

I may have to pop in a couple of photos when they get going a bit.   I know that my method is not quite what you would approve of, as I don't have a smoker, just a Weber gas grill, but I still smoke 'em up good after rubbin' them down, and I haven't gotten any complaints.  

Speaking of which, I better go check on the temp...


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 5, 2009)

This is 2 hours into the process:


----------

